# Pawn Shop Special



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I picked up this one about 4 years ago in a Pawn shop for $100.00 It's a very early Seagull Artist Flame Maple, prior to the addition of the MOP Seagull on the 12th fret. Acoustic/Electric version. Very nice guitar.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Seagulls have always been the best bang for the buck acoustic.........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree, and Norman, to a lesser extent


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

love it...hows it play?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's a real nice player. I love ebony boards and this one is like silk. it does not have the on-board EQ as all the newer models do, but I rarely plug it in anyway.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Speaking of $100 guitars*

Speaking of $100 pawn shop guitars...a friend of mine picked up a "Vestor" acoustic from an Edmonton pawn shop a few years back that is absolutely amazing. It is definitely a dread style and nothing really fancy to look at, but the action is great and projects a nice, well balanced sound with D'Addario light strings. I'm usually too busy playing it to inspect it, and usually don't concern myself with whether a guitar has laminate sides or back, but next time we get together I'm going to look it over a little more carefully just out of curiosity. 

Maybe I'll snap a couple of pics too...


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I got an old seagull like that for free. I worked at an antique store and it fell of the shelf. Some strings were already missing and there is a tiny crack in it so the guy who owned it didn't want it. HE gave it to me for free and it still plays and sounds beautiful.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I agree, and Norman, to a lesser extent


2nd the norman. have not played seagull actually, the local long and mcquade doesnt even have them. odd


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yerffej said:


> 2nd the norman. have not played seagull actually, the local long and mcquade doesnt even have them. odd


Yes, the Normans are nice guitars in IMO and you can find them cheap. I see them in the Pawn Shops in MI all the time, Seagull's too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

You know, I've read and heard that a lot: Seagull guitars are a good bang for your buck". I finally looked into it just recently, I might be interested in their "all mahogany and cedar top" models and I was a little surprised to see that thier guitar in general are a little more expensive than I thought (based on hearing the good bang for good buck thingny..).

For not that much more, you could usually pick up a Martin for a similar Seagull model. Just saying.

For a $100 bucks, that's a great deal.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Deux d' Pic said:


> You know, I've read and heard that a lot: Seagull guitars are a good bang for your buck". I finally looked into it just recently, I might be interested in their "all mahogany and cedar top" models and I was a little surprised to see that thier guitar in general are a little more expensive than I thought (based on hearing the good bang for good buck thingny..).
> 
> For not that much more, you could usually pick up a Martin for a similar Seagull model. Just saying.
> 
> For a $100 bucks, that's a great deal.



Myself, I was thinking in the secondary market mostly. I actually dont know of a lot of dealers that carry them. I see them in the used and pawn shops for cheap. But for a few hundred used, you cant beat them


----------



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

I dont know about norman 6 strings but norman 12 strings are not to be scoffed at they sound beautiful and if taken cared of they last a long time.
I tryed to up load a pic of my norman but it said the file was too large how do i alter the pic to fit the aloted room?


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Myself, I was thinking in the secondary market mostly. I actually dont know of a lot of dealers that carry them. I see them in the used and pawn shops for cheap. But for a few hundred used, you cant beat them


You know what GuitarsCanada, if you could let me know when you come across one of them, that'd be great. I've been to pawn shops here and there but never seen them. Maybe I don't go to the *good* pawn shops or it's just bad timing  
Thanks


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ofender said:


> You know what GuitarsCanada, if you could let me know when you come across one of them, that'd be great. I've been to pawn shops here and there but never seen them. Maybe I don't go to the *good* pawn shops or it's just bad timing
> Thanks


I will let you know if I come across some. If I am not mistaken there was one in my usual spot, last time I was in. It was a cedar model... was asking $250 USF (I think). I can check that one next week as well.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

On the subject of pawn-shop specials:

I bought both of these Yamaki's at separate times (and different pawn shops) around '98/'99 but coincidentally, they were both made in 1974. I paid $90 for the 6-string and $110 for the 12-string and they actually get loaned out quite a bit for studio use because they sound amazing!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ofender said:


> You know what GuitarsCanada, if you could let me know when you come across one of them, that'd be great. I've been to pawn shops here and there but never seen them. Maybe I don't go to the *good* pawn shops or it's just bad timing
> Thanks


The Seagull is gone... he has a fairly nice Art & Lutherie cedar model in there for $250. Nothing else worth mentioning this trip. Couple of nice electrics. Kramer, EVH Wolfgang and a nice Specter


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The Seagull is gone... he has a fairly nice Art & Lutherie cedar model in there for $250. Nothing else worth mentioning this trip. Couple of nice electrics. Kramer, EVH Wolfgang and a nice Specter


Thanks man. If you said one like yours, cedar top, cutaway for 100 bucks, I would have picked it up for sure. My bro has an Art & Lutherie. It sounds pretty good.

I just don't have the dough right now; next I have to set up my recording *studio* properly. I'm thinking about picking up another *cheap* electric and fixing and building it up too. But when I get some dough, I'm going to look for a good quality acoutic/electric like the Martin DC15 or a Seagull model with mahogany sides and back and cedar top or something along those lines.

Thanks again!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will let you know if I come across another one on my travels.


----------



## Imported_goods (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The Seagull is gone... he has a fairly nice Art & Lutherie cedar model in there for $250. Nothing else worth mentioning this trip. Couple of nice electrics. Kramer, EVH Wolfgang and a nice Specter


You mean Spector? There's a Spector NS-6 guitar (not bass) in the pawn shop?

Just out of curiosity, what color is it? And did you notice whether it is a bolt-on or neck thru?

I'm asking because I traded one a few years back...and I miss it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Imported_goods said:


> You mean Spector? There's a Spector NS-6 guitar (not bass) in the pawn shop?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what color is it? And did you notice whether it is a bolt-on or neck thru?
> 
> I'm asking because I traded one a few years back...and I miss it.



Yes, sorry on the spelling of that. It was candy apple red, I believe it was a neck-thru model. I can get the particulars next time around. I think it was in the 500-600 USF range.


----------



## Imported_goods (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info!

500-600$USD, Ouch, man.

Mine was a white bolt-on which was actually mode in Korea for Kramer, who had begun making Spector's guitars in the '80's.

The neck-through was made in the USA and indeed quite pricey...


----------



## neilreid (Mar 25, 2006)

You have some serious instuments there. Rare and of the best sounding ever made at any price (my opinion). I have a " Northern" 6 string dreadnought that is a Yamaki private label brought here in the mid seventies. What a deal you got!


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

Johnson guitars are a real good bang for the buck acoustic, a quality luthier Greg Rich started the company and he used to be with Rich & Taylor before it split to Taylor.

That's my understanding, I think I read it in the info that came with the Johnson. It was around $650 including a hard shell case for an all solid wood acoustic with scalloped braces and good hardware.

Big tone and sound for the money... My son has near worn it out over the past couple years.... It needs a fret job now so he has taken up playing my D28 Martin... don't like that so I bought myself a D18 golden era..... fights on for who plays what while his Johnson goes in for a fret job.


----------

